# HELP!! Hedgie biting!!



## MeghanClarke (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

I recently got my hedgie second hand from someone. He is a male and a year old. We have been bonding but lately he has been biting everything! He bites my clothes, the carpet if he's on it and also me. How do I stop this unwanted behaviour? Please help!!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

is he licking himself after biting ?

it sounds to me like he's annointing, which is perfectly normal


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like annointing to me as well. 

Make sure you are washing your hands with non-scented soap, neutral fabric soap for cloths, and even hand sanitizer can cause my girl to lick then munch. Certain fabrics can get her to annoint...shirts, socks, bath towels,my shampoo, etc. 

Don't use lotions, or perfumes before handling the hedgie.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Yup. It sounds like anointing to me too ;D 
He likes the new scents and smells, and that's completely normal !  My little baby is always chewing on my shirt and stuff , licking it , sniffing it , and everything ! Try not the have scent on your hands while handling him. 

If he constantly bites you and other people, the fingers and all that, I would try blowing in his face. They hate it, and they'll learn that if they bite, they'll get air blasted into their face 

Haha, good luck !


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

HedgieQuills said:


> Yup. It sounds like anointing to me too ;D
> He likes the new scents and smells, and that's completely normal !  My little baby is always chewing on my shirt and stuff , licking it , sniffing it , and everything ! Try not the have scent on your hands while handling him.
> 
> If he constantly bites you and other people, the fingers and all that, I would try blowing in his face. They hate it, and they'll learn that if they bite, they'll get air blasted into their face
> ...


actually most people say not to do this. You really dont want to risk your hedgehog being scared of you, better to try and make it so there isnt something one you hands that they want to eat and if they keep doing it try not to have you bare hands near their face.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Quillzmom said:


> HedgieQuills said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. It sounds like anointing to me too ;D
> ...


Really?! Wow .. okaay , that's good to know , since Juniper hasn't bitten me yet, I'll keep that in mind ! Thxx !


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I also think he's anointing. Here's a vid of my hedgie doing the licking/biting (and anointing) 



 that's normal. He loves to chew on the edges of my bed sheets in general.


----------

